# Woman addicted to corn starch



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

MMMMMMMMMMM corn starch...............WTF?

_. . . one woman's bizarre addiction sees her eat up to 2lb of the thickening agent every day._

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...eveals-Americas-weirdest-food-addictions.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't even like corn starch in Chinese food - too slicky.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

That's kind of disgusting. But then, my sister in law eats sugar by the spoonful.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I actually watched this show last night...this stuff is like concrete in your intestines...how gross! Why would you even TRY eating it in the 1st place??


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I bet she isn't eating it at all, but instead is using it in her MACHE paste, and is afraid her husband will find out about her secret Halloween prop building obsession.

Wonder if she's a member on the forum?!?!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> That's kind of disgusting. But then, my sister in law eats sugar by the spoonful.


oh, so do I!!! It helps the medicine go down. LOL j/k


----------

